# ISO your best everyday whole wheat bread



## suziquzie (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to start making my own bread for everyday... Whole wheat. 
Needs to be pretty comparable to store bread so the kids will still eat it. I don't like the bread machine much so no need to use that. 

Also, another question. What kind of pans do you find bake best? My aluminum pans seem to burn the outside faster, the glass does a little better but sometimes I have the same problem, at 350. I've got the oven thermometer, I am at 350. Bake slower?


----------



## Lizannd (Feb 19, 2008)

*I just made a loaf using the recipe on the back of*

the bag of King Arthur,  White Whole Wheat flour.   It was pretty good. I did add some of the walnuts the recipe calls for and I wouldn't do that next time.  I just didn't care for the flavor, but I am thinking of adding sunflower seeds next time.  The flour is still a little darker that white flour but much lighter than regular whole wheat.  I have also seen the same white wheat flour in organic, other brands though.  I find that any whole wheat recipe turns out much lighter and finer textured with the white wheat.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 19, 2008)

I too use the recipe from the bag of white whole wheat from King Arthur. But I use the traditional ww flour from KA.  I seem to have a long learning curve when I try to change what ww flour I use, i tried the white ww and did not do well with it, so i returned to the traditional ww flour.  I use the steel bread pans from KA as well.  I bake at 350*F for 40 to 45 minutes.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I just started making bread again after many failed attempts. The whole wheat bread I make is great and easy to make. I got my recipe at All recipes – complete resource for recipes and cooking tips and it's called Honey wheat bread. I use bread flour and whole wheat flour in my wheat breads. I think the bread flour really makes a difference.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

All of you are making me hungry and jealous as you can only buy white flour here.  As for pans the best are the dark ones---I have two black ones and they make the best bread--I read that in a bread book and it's true in my experience


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would be very happy if I could find the dark/black bread pans to bake in. My Grandma used those and her bread was the best.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 26, 2008)

thumpershere2 said:


> I would be very happy if I could find the dark/black bread pans to bake in. My Grandma used those and her bread was the best.


 
watch eBay. Right now there are two listings of the old bread baking pans.  I have bought many old, useful, functioning kitchen items on eBay, including an old Hobart mixer.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 27, 2008)

going to ebay to check it out, thanks for the info.


----------



## letscook (Feb 27, 2008)

I Love this one from *FLEISCHMANN’S* and I make it alot
Honey Harvest Wheat Bread
View Recipe

Here is a List of all their wheat Breads
Recipe Search Results


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Won my bread pans on Ebay, so I'm a happy camper. Thanks bethzaring for the info on the pans.
Letscook, I have seen the Fleischmans recipes and they all sound good. I will try the Honey Harvest Wheat Bread. Thanks alot.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 28, 2008)

Great thumpersphere2.  I love buying things on eBay!!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I will try a few of these, can't hurt to play with it! Except that I can't resist a slice of fresh baked bread. I may use up a lot of butter trying them out....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 28, 2008)

This is what I make for my everyday wheat bread and the recipe is based on this:

I do all of the mixing and kneading with my KitchenAid mixer with the dough hook, and bake in dark 1-pound pans (don't remember if they are Calphalon or Chicago Metallic). I don't think mine are non-stick ... I got them several years ago, but they might be - I've never had a sticking problem. To prep the pans  I use a paper towel folded in half 3-4 times and a bit of butter flavored Crisco - rub it into the pan - just use enough to grease the pans. 

As for the flour - I just use the store brand from Albertsons for both the bread and whole wheat flours. I store them in 8-qt clear polycarbonate plastic food storage containers which will hold a 5-lb bag - I just open the bag and pour it in. When I measure, I use a scoop to scoop the flour out of the bucket and sprinkle into my measuring cup - and scrape level with a spatula that I use for frosting cakes or the flat side of a plastic bench scraper (whichever is handy at the time). As I measure out the flour I put it into a large fine mesh sieve set over a bowl - and then sift the flours together, then stir to mix - actually, as I measure I do 1 cup bread, 1 cup WW, 1 cup bread, 1 cup WW, 2 cups bread - then sift. 

*Honey Butter Whole Wheat Bread*

3/4 cup powdered milk
2 Tablespoons Wheat Germ
1/3 cup plus 1 Tablespoon honey
1/3 cup butter, melted
2 cups warm water (105º-115ºF)
2 teaspoons salt
2 packages Active Dry yeast
2 cups whole wheat flour
4 cups bread flour

Dissolve 1 tablespoon honey in the warm water, add the yeast, and set aside to proof.

Add 4 cups flour, powdered milk, wheat germ and salt to mixer bowl and mix on speed 2 for about 15-30 seconds. With the mixer still running - gradually add the yeast water, butter, and ramainder of the honey. Mix for a couple of minutes - stop and scrape down the bowl.

Then, with the mixer running at speed 2 - add the rest of the flour in 1/2 cup increments - allowing to combine completely before adding more. Allow the machine to knead the dough after everything is combined for 3-5 minutes. 

Pull the dough out of the mixing bowl onto a lightly floured cutting board and knead a few times by hand and form into a ball. Place in a greased bowl, turn over to coat the top, cover with a clean kitchen towel, and place in a warm place away from any drafts. Allow to proof (rise) until doubled in size. 

NOTE: most recipes say to proof for 1 hour or until double in size - and many people quit at 1 hour and don't wait for the dough to double in size. The temperature will determine how fast it will rise ... and actually, the slower the better the bread will taste.

Remove the dough from the bowl, punch down, divide in half, roll out to a 9x14 rectangle, roll up to form into loaves pinching the dough together to seal it with your fingertips, fold the ends under and place seam side down into pans (the ends need to touch the ends of the pan), cover with the dish towel and allow to proof again until double in size. 

When the dough has risen the second time - preheat the over to 400ºF.  

Bake at 400ºF for 15 minutes - then reduce to 350ºF and bake for 30 minutes more. 

When done - removed the loaves from the pans and cool on a wire rack. 

I'm sure I've left something out - but that's the general idea.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

thumpershere2 said:


> I just started making bread again after many failed attempts. The whole wheat bread I make is great and easy to make. I got my recipe at All recipes – complete resource for recipes and cooking tips and it's called Honey wheat bread. I use bread flour and whole wheat flour in my wheat breads. I think the bread flour really makes a difference.


 there's quite a few there at the site.  I had to do a search for honey wheat and a lot came up. which one did you use?


----------

